# Respiratory Humidifier



## المسلم84 (18 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يحتوي الملف المرفق على كتيب الصيانة Service Manual لجهاز مرطب الغازات
وهو يستخدم لترطيب الهواء الجاف الذي يستنشقه المريض سواء من المصدر الرئيسي للهواء او من المنفسة الصناعية Ventilator حيث يمر الهواء عبر حجرة المرطب ويتم تدفئته وترطيبه ومن ثم توصيله للمريض.







وشكرااا

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم...


----------



## ahmed ezzat (18 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور يااخي واتمنى ان نتواصل على الخاص ******ette3512


----------



## tdm (18 أغسطس 2008)

يعطيك ألف عافيه يا المسلم 84
وبإنتظار جديدك


----------



## خرسانة (18 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## الكترونيك الموصل (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا عل موضوع


----------



## نورصباح المختار (20 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## مقشش (21 أغسطس 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المسلم84 (21 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على المرور...


----------



## المهندس بلكس (5 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع مميز اشكرك


----------



## مهندسة جادة (6 أكتوبر 2008)

يسلمو و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (5 نوفمبر 2008)

تسلم على الملف


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (23 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوررر كثير ولكن عفوا أخي" المسلم84" لا أدري لماذا؟؟؟ لا أستطيع تحميل الملف المرفق إيش المشكلة أرجو المساعدة!!!!!


----------



## قانعة (24 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور الله يجزيك
بس اقول لازم كل جهاز تنفس صناعي يكون وياها هالجهاز


----------



## therarocky (1 مارس 2009)

شكــــرا جزيـــــــــــــلا أخي العزيز 
وبارك الله فيك 
وتسلم ايديك


----------



## hamdycnc (23 أبريل 2009)

الشكر لله و لكل من يساعد فى نشر العلم


----------



## mmukh (10 مايو 2009)

أنا كنت في حوجه ماسه لهذا الكتيب
لا أستطيع أن أعبر لك عن شكري و إمتيناني
جزاك الله عنا ألف خير


----------



## دنيا الحب (11 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير
مشكور على المعلومه الجميله


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (11 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmedka83 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## pump-love (15 مارس 2010)

شكرا علي الموضوع
انا مطلوب مني السفتي لاي جهاز مو محدد علشان انا خريج ومطلوب مني هذا الشي وش برايك اكتب عنه يعني اي جهاز اكتب عن اسفتي حقه


----------



## ماهر هيصم (30 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## alkatheri (10 يونيو 2010)

تسلم والله يبارك فيك


----------



## hesham star (15 ديسمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (23 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## محمد محمود الفقى (9 فبراير 2011)

عمل رائع جدا خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمة


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (26 فبراير 2011)

جزيتم خيرا


----------



## العيون الدامعة (1 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو المصطفى (21 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## shukabi (4 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------

